# What do you sew?



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know how to answer the question 'what do you want to sew' in the thread where I'm looking for a machine.I'd like to sew a little bit of several things..purses,I need nursing pads, I'd like to learn diapers, and possibly clothing...

So,do you sew one or a few things in particular or just anything and everything?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I mainly quilt. I can do clothes if my arm is twisted....really hard. With quilting all I need is a good straight stitch machine. I used to make diapers when mine were babies and a zig zag was a must for that. Some people like to do decorative stitches and embroider.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I do whatever comes my way. I do a lot of alterations so we can keep wearing clothes longer, plus lots of little accessories for my girls (I NEVER pay for that stuff!), plus tons of baby shower gifts (burp cloths, taggie blankets, diaper/wipes cases, whatever else I think of), bags, simple dresses for my girls. I think the easiest way to get started sewing is with tutorials rather than patterns. Check out www.theribbonretreat.com for lots of awesome, simple tutorials.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Mostly quilts here too; however, I'm needing some new clothes and finances are such that I really need to go back to making clothes too. 

I just hate cutting out patterns. If I had someone to cut out patterns for me, I could sew all day long happy as a lark!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I really hate working from patterns in general. Thank goodness my girls haven't asked for anything too complicated thus far!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Quilts, pillowcases, curtains, hemming all kinds and sorts of things, dresses, blouses, nightwear.... Just about anything made of cloth. Among other things, I'm now working on a cover for the BBQ grill out of plastic.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Rag quilted: Quilts, coasters, table runners, oil lamp mats, candle mats, baby bibs, pillows. 
Other: Bandana style head coverings, pillows, blankets, curtains, aprons and I take jeans and turn them into skirts. I want to learn to make clothing but I don't do well following patterns. Now if I have step-by-step pictures with instructions then I can usually figure it out.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I suggest Crafty Gemini for learning to sew all kinds of projects.

http://craftygemini.blogspot.com/p/free-tutorials-by-crafty-gemini.html

I tackle about anything if I have good clear directions.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Back in the day, I sewed everything. Now that I'm retired, I don't sew as much. I sometimes wonder how I worked full-time, made all my work clothes and sewed for my kids and hubby. For years, I could buy a size 10 pattern and make it up and depend on it fitting. Not true anymore. Now that time has played tricks on my body, I find it extremely hard to get things to fit. This can be very frustrating.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

In my older years, I do mostly quilts. In past years I was a professional seamstress, and did all kinds of sewing.

Including upholstery, drapery and curtains, Wedding gowns and bridesmaid/prom dresses. Alterations on just about anything. And - custom designed and made lingerie. And of course sewing for my kids, husband and myself.

BTW- I make a lot more money as an Accountant LOL!!
(which is good because I spend too much money on my old sewing machine addiction)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you straight sew, you can use a vintage machine. If you want something edged, you need a modern machine. Many sewers use one older machine for straight, zig zag, and hemstitch, but have a serger for sweatshirts, swimsuits, and other things where they need it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I sew mostly clothes but have made purses, quilts and the odd home dec item. I've got two machines--an older mechanical that has straight, zig-zag, one buttonhole and a few decorative stitchs; and a computer one that has about 60 stitches. Both are good all purpose machines, but I did start with the mechanical (mostly because computer ones weren't around then).


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Just about anything!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I sew just about anything too.

It varies with the time of life, what is needed at that time, and what my interests of the time are. I began sewing in 7th grade home ec and made myself a skirt. Didn't sew again until my eldest son was about 2yo and wanted to be a 'red wizard' for Halloween. Not exactly a common costume you can pick up anywhere, so I sewed him one complete with long white beard that attached to his pointed hat near his ears (sewn entirely by hand, I did not have a machine back then.)

From there I eventually got a hold of an old sewing machine ($20 at Goodwill) and branched out to pjs, dresses and jumpers (when my daughters were born), curtains, school play costumes, quilts, cloth menstrual pads (when I discovered their existence). . . 

The last five years I've mostly sewn quilts, although now that red wizard boy has a child of his own, I'm again sewing cute little dresses and diaper covers


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Mostly clothes and baby things.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Tapes to make cage crinolines (Civil War item, "hoop skirt" is what most muggles call them), corsets, Civil War dresses, coats, bonnets, petticoats, uniforms, modern clothing, home decor items like curtains, duvets, tableclothes, etc., just started back quilting. Used to sew wedding gowns but, one too many bridezillas and won't do that again except, someday if I am here, for my granddaughters. I have a Singer 66 treadle, my main machine, a Singer 534 for when I need stretch stitch or zig zag on modern clothes and a Singer 127 hand crank.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Back when the kids were little I made almost everything diappers, clothes, swim suits. I haven't done too much since I moved here. A suit jacket, gifts and a few costumes. Oh and the  thing... most people call a hot tub cover!! That is all changing as the grandson is coming!!! May even get brave and try a quilt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make quilts. Sometimes I will make something else, like tote bags and roll ups for my double pointed knitting needles. I am not good at making clothes.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I make almost anything, although I do make mostly quilts now. I have made anything from formals to hunting clothes, suits for my DH and DS to underwear and jeans plus things for the house , gifts, and farm. As the kids got older I made fewer things for them and more quilts.


----------



## 'Lil Gardener (Jun 22, 2018)

I initially did quite a few patches for jeans, they always seem to wear out at the knees first. I have since dabbled in hand-sewing a very simple quilt, a pillow, a rag/grocery-bag holder, a major repair for my a denim purse, and a handkerchief.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bridles, saddles, and harness. And the occasional button.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Repairs, crafts, unpaper towels. Used to make clothes for myself and boys.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Karen said:


> Mostly quilts here too; however, I'm needing some new clothes and finances are such that I really need to go back to making clothes too.
> 
> I just hate cutting out patterns. If I had someone to cut out patterns for me, I could sew all day long happy as a lark!


Walmart clothes are way cheaper then buying fabric to ake your own.


----------



## diltine (Dec 26, 2018)

I sew my own curtains and repair my own clothes. I can use sewing machine but I prefer to do it by my hands. Both of my parents are very skillful and they both know how to sew so in our family skills are not stereotypes or limited from one gender to another.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I love to sew just about anything when I have the time AND the mood hits me. I just made two dolls and doll clothes for my two little grand daughters. That was fun.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I made Sock Monkeys for my Niece and Great Niece this past summer, but... I don't sew much anymore. I like to sew, but it seems that since I have discovered the "computer world" I don't do much of anything I used to do, like that anymore. I must change my habits in the coming year. Wow, a New Years Resolution!!!!!! I may even stick with that one. lol
I like to repair my my clothing, to keep from buying more and having more, too much, in my closets. So I do a lot of different repairs on our clothes, and patch our work clothes, like our jeans for mowing etc. I am going to use a few worn but not worn out towels for making us some wash clothes soon, as ours is wearing out, don't know why, they are only 10 years old. lol


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I love to sew. 

I've been doing it for years. This Christmas I made soft books out of panel fabric as gifts for the babies in our family. I've made lots of crib quilts, for the little ones, over the years as well. I've made 'barbie' doll outfits for the 'older' girls and sets of quilted hot pads (potholders) for any newlyweds. I hand sew all blanket binding, hems, and anything else that needs mending.

Also, I like to make my own clothes, time permitting, with true, good quality fabric. It sets apart looking like others, and gives a custom fit.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I make blouses, shirts, placemats, table runners, tablecloths and napkins, Christmas tree skirts, cloth ornaments, Christmas stockings, aprons...lots of aprons, wall hangings, quilts, quilted pot holders, dolls. Nothing compares to a home made blouse; the quality material, the perfect tailored fit. I've been sewing for 60 years, on all kinds of sewing machines. I have never sewn for money, just for family and gift giving. For decades the family got handmade fabric items.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

goatsareus said:


> ....I have never sewn for money, just for family and gift giving.


I sew for money. I do mending and repairs, but very little new construction. Once in a while I can be talked into making something new like cushion covers for a golf cart, but I don’t like it as well as mending and repairs. There’s just something about the challenge of being able to mend or repair whatever comes through the door. 

This week, I mended a small dog kennel sun shade that the Oklahoma wind had ripped the two fiberglass rod pockets off. I zigzagged 7-inch triangle Sunbrella reinforcement pieces onto the four damaged corners, and then reattached the pole pockets. I did it all with treadle sewing machines. The zigzag sewing was done with a 1960s treadle-powered Singer 20U, and the pockets were reattached with the straight stitch of a 1917 treadle-powered Singer 16-41 jumpfoot (early walking foot machine). Both machines used Tex90 Polyester thread for strength and sunlight resistance.

I haven’t posted for several years, but I’m still out here mending. My main job is mending denim work clothing on a 1950s treadle-powered Singer 319W1, but I’m starting to get a lot of ladies stretch pants (look like denim, but stretchy). I replace a lot of zippers in insulated coveralls and overalls with my 16-41. Working people still need their clothing mended, and they keep me busy. I don’t see any end to it, since it seems that fewer folks know how to mend their own clothing (or have a sewing machine) every year. I would urge anyone that knows how to mend clothing to take a look at maybe making a little cash mending for the public to help increase the homestead cookie jar fund.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What a great question! Everything I guess from boat canvas in the past, to quilts, clothes, all kinds of mending and lately I have been doing a lot of alterations on mens dress shirts for my hubby. He loves linen shirts but the sizing is wrong. So I take seams apart and cut them down to size, restitching them back together. I was nervous the first time but its very easy to do. It is fun to get a mark down clothing item either new or from a thrift store and fix it to wear...mostly when I find items to alter, I spend a dollar or two which saves me a lot in not having to buy the fabrics. I also find my fabrics I buy at thrift stores or on deep sales at fabric stores. I repair all kinds of things and enjoy making skirts, tops and grand kid outfits too.


----------

